# Bob Beers Long Island show Sunday 4/23/06



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

APRIL 23, 2006 

H.O. SLOT CAR COLLECTORS SWAP MEET
HUNTINGTON HILTON ROUTE 110
MELVILLE, NY


I'll have table there.

Hope to see some of you again.


----------

